# Bowtech Destroyer limbs



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought the 340 2 years ago and have shot the heck out of it, bu far my favorite bow i have ever shot. Figured up the other day, i have shot it somewhere around 14,500-15,000 times. I have had absolutly no problems with this bow, killed plenty of animals and am very confident with it out to and over 50 yards.

Until yesterday...

took it into sullivans in Bryan today, he had another destroyer ther with the exact same problem, said it the only two he has ever seen or heard of, but there is no reason behind why this is happening. Bow still has warrenty and will get new limbs for free, but watch out guys, and keep an eye on your equipment...


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

did it come un glued whats going on there!!!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

i know these limbs are layered, not sure about how exactly there are kept together. but the top layer plus some just poped/peeled away from the rest of the limb...hadnt shot the bow in a week or so, took it out to shoot it and the first shot i got halfway through the draw cycle and it popped...sounded like a .22 going off...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heat used to be a problem with laminated limbs but that was a few yrs back...WW


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Looks like there will be more of these types of failures. Obviously their bonding process of the metal to composite components has not been perfected.


----------

